# При уколе задет седалищный нерв



## ranetka (29 Апр 2008)

Добрый день!! У меня уже 2 недели после укола Ношпы боль с левой ягодице (было подозрение на аппендицит, сделали обезболивающий укол). Сначала болело место укола. Но через несколько дней стала болеть вся ягодица и верхняя часть ноги. Часть ягодицы онемела. Дотрагиваться больно, сидеть могу только в основном на правой. Просто касаться не давя тоже больно, будто болит и сама кожа.
Ввела симптомы в интернете, поняла, что, видимо, был задет седалищный нерв. Подскажите, что же мне делать? Можно ли массировать? Или греть? Что вообще должно помочь? Проходит ли такое само по себе? Если да, то как быстро....
Работа у меня сидячая...Мучаюсь  Ночью часто проспаюсь от того, что коснулась одеяла этой частью и стало больно.
Помогите, пожалуйста, советом!
Буду вам очень благодарна!!


----------



## Анатолий (29 Апр 2008)

Место, где поставлен укол, осматривали, покраснения нет, отека, температуры?


----------



## ranetka (29 Апр 2008)

Покраснения нет. Температуры тоже. Возможно, она чуть повышена в области ягодицы, но не могу утверждать точно.... Дело в том, что боль пошла ниже, к ноге.... А до ягодицы больно дотрагиваться...


----------



## Ell (29 Апр 2008)

а почему не сходить к терапевту?


----------



## ranetka (29 Апр 2008)

Да меньше двух недель прошло....Я все жду, что само пройдет, а оно только хуже 
Не верю я врачам нашим....И аллергией всю жизнь болею - они мне не могли диагноз поставить, сама определила и сама лечусь....
С аппендицитом увезли.... Резать собрались, хотя показывала, что болит не справа, а в области пупка. На след.утро все прошло (благо не стали сразу резать)...Выписалась. Укол вон толком сделать не могут!!! Что за люди....
Вобщем, я на врачей бесплатных клиник очень зла,....Надеялась на вонсультацию - подскажите, массаж и грелка как-то помогут?Или наоборот? Спасибо!!!


----------



## Ell (29 Апр 2008)

Если Вы даже не доверяете врачам, которые смогут Вас осмотреть, то что ждать от заочных консультаций? 
Поймите правильно - мы Вас не видим, места укола не видим.
Может у Вас гематома, а может некроз развивается...Это я Вас пугаю.
Все же лучше к врачу.


----------



## ranetka (29 Апр 2008)

Никакой гематомы, слава богу. Т.к. ни покраснений, ни посинений нет. Да и больне адская, просто очень неприятная. Спасибо за совет. Но я всего лишь хотела узнать, можно ли массаж делать при боли в седалищном нерве.....Больше ничего...Спасибо...
(А у врачей я была 2 недели назад, мне хватит на целый год этого ужаса и непрофессиональности....). Знаю, что мне просто не повезло, попались неквалифицированные (может и квалифицированные, просто случай у меня нестандартный) врачи. Я молчу о грубости медсестер, хамского отношения бригады скорой помощи, жуткого вида больницы и палаты в частности. где даже не кормят.... Вот такое у нас бесплатное обслуживание

Еще раз большое спасибо, что выслушали!! Подожду еще чуток. если не будет улучшений - побегу в платную клинику


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (29 Апр 2008)

Лучше ориентироваться не на стоимоость лечения, а на целесообразность. Если начнуться тяжелые осложнения, трудности будут как у "платных" так и у "бесплатных" врачей.


----------



## abelar (14 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  При уколе задет седалищный нерв*



ranetka написал(а):


> (было подозрение на аппендицит, сделали обезболивающий укол).


...Вот это я понимаю! Вот это-доказательная медицина! "Знаменитая" "диагностика через лечение"!!!То есть, если боли в илеоцекальном угле не привели к перитониту, - то "это был не аппендицит!!!" Красота!!!furious (это не к пациенту....aiwan)
...Ну, раз все так счастливо разрешилось, то "начинаем искать" проблемы поясничного отдела.... (укол сдесь - не причем) А именно: невролог, рентген (лучше МРТ), мануальный терапевт...


----------



## Анатолий (14 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  При уколе задет седалищный нерв*

Согласен.
Консультация и обследование.


----------



## Helen (16 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  При уколе задет седалищный нерв*



> У меня уже 2 недели после укола Ношпы боль с левой ягодице (было подозрение на аппендицит, сделали обезболивающий укол). Сначала болело место укола. Но через несколько дней стала болеть вся ягодица и верхняя часть ноги. Часть ягодицы онемела.



Кроме инъекции ношпы, которую Вы, конечно, хорошо помните, могли быть и другие провоцирующие факторы, которых Вы не заметили или просто забыли. Например, тренажерный зал, новые упражнения, какая-либо другая нагрузка накануне, резкие прыжки, повороты, работа на даче и тд. Иногда и вообще провоцирующих факторов может не быть. 
Напишите, если вспомните.

С рекомендованным обследованием согласна, не тяните с этим, а пока - щадящий двигательный режим, пребывание в удобной для Вас позе, посещение врача тоже не откладывайте - можно до обследования облегчить Вам состояние.


----------



## svestunok (12 Июн 2016)

Глупо,конечно задавать вопрос через восемь лет,но все-таки как это у вас прошло и остались ли осложнения?Просто у самой такая ситуация(


----------

